# Rob & Erica



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time to calmly sit down and build a coil and give Erica a good suck!

Let's get all the equipment ready and open the toolbox!



Coil made and inspected under the magnifying glass. 8 wraps... not sure if that's right but I'm too eager to get started... will finsih the coil and get vaping and then go back and read up!



Wick ready for trimming... to thick? Or just right? Dunnno... let's try it. 1,21 Ohms



OMG! VM Menthol Ice 12mg on Erica the REO Grand! Time to pull a Silver! 



Will try do a video later!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @Rob Fisher ! You look awesome with Erica! Match made in heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Awesome Rob, coil looks great. Welcome to vaping nirvana!!


----------



## johan

Awesome Rob, just one question; is the Reo so small or your right hand so big?


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Awesome Rob, coil looks great. Welcome to vaping nirvana!!



The more I vape the better it's tasting... just getting used to having to Squonk and finding the right amount of juice in the well...

I have to shoot out to drop Mandy off somewhere shortly... hope I can drive straight!


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Awesome Rob, just one question; is the Reo so small or your right hand so big?



It's slightly shorter than the MVP and a bit wider... but the REOmiser is pretty small so it is smaller than the MVP/Aerotank combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great first coil on the Reo. And 1.2 ohm is a good start point for a Reomizer. If the throat hit is too intense - build around 1.4/1.5 ohms and/or have your coil as close to the edge and as close to the deck as possible. What is the ID of your coil? Glad you like the first try, most new Reonauts take a week or two to get their sweet spot. How did you find the magnifying light? Who the h... is Mandy, is she interfering with Erica. 
Oh, and how was the build on the Reo compared to the Kayfun?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

All I can say @Rob Fisher Jealous, Jealous and more Jealous

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Great first coil on the Reo. And 1.2 ohm is a good start point for a Reomizer. If the throat hit is too intense - build around 1.4/1.5 ohms and/or have your coil as close to the edge and as close to the deck as possible. What is the ID of your coil? Glad you like the first try, most new Reonauts take a week or two to get their sweet spot. How did you find the magnifying light? Who the h... is Mandy, is she interfering with Erica.
> Oh, and how was the build on the Reo compared to the Kayfun?



Well I have to thank you @Matthee because there is little resemblance to the crap I had with the Kayfun and this device works like gangbusters! There is a certain amount of intense satisfaction building your own coil and wick and vaping off it... I'm gonna start watching youtube videos and building coils the rest of the day!

Not sure what you mean by ID of the coil?

Mandy is my eldest daughter... our miracle child... see www.mandy.co.za 

I was worried about the big spend on the REO and whether it was gonna be a big mistake... what a win... I now understand... will start filling bottles and getting a system working with Erica!

More on this issue later and maybe even a video!

Thanks again for showing me the way!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I have to thank you @Matthee because there is little resemblance to the crap I had with the Kayfun and this device works like gangbusters! There is a certain amount of intense satisfaction building your own coil and wick and vaping off it... I'm gonna start watching youtube videos and building coils the rest of the day!
> 
> Not sure what you mean by ID of the coil?
> 
> Mandy is my eldest daughter... our miracle child... see www.mandy.co.za
> 
> I was worried about the big spend on the REO and whether it was gonna be a big mistake... what a win... I now understand... will start filling bottles and getting a system working with Erica!
> 
> More on this issue later and maybe even a video!
> 
> Thanks again for showing me the way!


ID - inner diameter, in other words the size of the mandrel/drill bit you used. Wow, just read Mandy's Story as told by you and Anthea. Sure a miracle...and I am lost for words to add....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I have to thank you @Matthee because there is little resemblance to the crap I had with the Kayfun and this device works like gangbusters! There is a certain amount of intense satisfaction building your own coil and wick and vaping off it... I'm gonna start watching youtube videos and building coils the rest of the day!
> 
> Not sure what you mean by ID of the coil?
> 
> Mandy is my eldest daughter... our miracle child... see www.mandy.co.za
> 
> I was worried about the big spend on the REO and whether it was gonna be a big mistake... what a win... I now understand... will start filling bottles and getting a system working with Erica!
> 
> More on this issue later and maybe even a video!
> 
> Thanks again for showing me the way!


ID is the internal diameter of the coil. I.E what drill bit size you use.


----------



## johan

Wow, just read it on the link you provided Rob - all I can say is thanks for the existence of Miracles & Grace, As a father of only one daughter I can't even force myself to imagine what you guys must have gone through.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> ID - inner diameter, in other words the size of the mandrel/drill bit you used. Wow, just read Mandy's Story as told by you and Anthea. Sure a miracle...and I am lost for words to add....



I used the baby screwdriver you saw in one of my previous pics... less than 2mm and more than 1,5mm... I would guess about 1,8mm.


----------



## devdev

Yeah I also am lost for words @Rob Fisher that is quite something. I can't even begin to comprehend the effect that would have on your family, let along on you and your wife as parents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Oh before I forget @devdev - you mentioned last night something about tasting the "Noalox" , do you care giving us a review?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Wow, just read it on the link you provided Rob - all I can say is thanks for the existence of Miracles & Grace, As a father of only one daughter I can't even force myself to imagine what you guys must have gone through.



Yip it was not an easy time and very difficult to put into words! And we still live with issues but are so grateful she is still with us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Riaz

well done @Rob Fisher !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I used the baby screwdriver you saw in one of my previous pics... less than 2mm and more than 1,5mm... I would guess about 1,8mm.


That is a good size to start off with.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Nautilus's are getting really nervous... Erica has been getting all the attention...

@vaalboy has been around for a quick vape meet and shown me the parallel coil and a better way of wicking my coil.

He also gave me a Squonking course! 

PS I'm a REO boffin now! Not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

This sucks. I didn't get @vaalboy tutorials happening for me.

Share the knowledge please!

Also need pics of your coil and wick Rob


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> This sucks. I didn't get @vaalboy tutorials happening for me.
> 
> Share the knowledge please!
> 
> Also need pics of your coil and wick Rob


Tomorrow you will get a @Silver and @TylerD course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> My Nautilus's are getting really nervous... Erica has been getting all the attention...
> 
> @vaalboy has been around for a quick vape meet and shown me the parallel coil and a better way of wicking my coil.
> 
> He also gave me a Squonking course!
> 
> PS I'm a REO boffin now! Not.
> 
> View attachment 3033


Great work there brother Reonaut, makes all the difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> This sucks. I didn't get @vaalboy tutorials happening for me.
> 
> Share the knowledge please!
> 
> Also need pics of your coil and wick Rob



Squonking is an art and the secret (so I understand) is to look at your wick when you fist change your wick and watch the juice flow around the wick... and maneuver the REO around till your wick is fully covered. Then give the bottle a Squonk or two but hold your finger on the bottle to give the juice time to soak because when you let your finger go the juice gets sucked back into the bottle.

On the wick story Mark likes a short end on one side and a longer edge on the other which he lays through the posts onto the other side... let me see if I can take a picture... too juicey burt will take pic when I change the wick...

Also another tip is to make sure the air hole on the Reomiser is facing away from the button. Reason for this is two fold... first the vapour that can come out of that hole can be hot and hits your finger or thumb that is pressing the fire button... also juice can leak out of it when you are lying flat or just vaping if the hole is by the fire button... not sure if this last tip is correct but I did get an information overload so I stand to be corrected.
To get the air hole lines up 180 degrees to the fire button I had to add another O-Ring.

What else... Mmmmm that's all I can remember right now... more as my memory gets jogged.


??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow the REO chows Batteries... either that or I have been vaping a little more than normal today!


----------



## devdev

Awesome! Thanks Rob and Vaalboy 

I know TylerD will give me the low down tomorrow, so I will in turn share the knowledge when I get back online after VapeMeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Picture for @devdev! See how the one side is short and the other is longer and wrapped through the screw posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I must aay rob your coil building skills is above par! you certainly caught on very quick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I must aay rob your coil building skills is above par! you certainly caught on very quick



I have to say this coil building (simple ones anyway) turned out to be a lot easier than I expected for a non-MacGyver type like me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say this coil building (simple ones anyway) turned out to be a lot easier than I expected for a non-MacGyver type like me.


And Rob, a simple coil is all you need on a Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica in all her glory!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica in all her glory!
> 
> View attachment 3082


I might just have to concede a point here and get me one of those labelling machines! Please give details @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I might just have to concede a point here and get me one of those labelling machines! Please give details @Rob Fisher.



It's a Brother P-Touch Model PT-90. Real simple to use... but beware the cassette tapes refills cost about as much as a new machine! But the result is winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Rob Fisher Preview please Rob... You're being very possessive with Erica and we should all be allowed to gape at her undies


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher Preview please Rob... You're being very possessive with Erica and we should all be allowed to gape at her undies



Roger that... working on it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

I so hope someone who doesn't know Erica reads @Zeki Hilmi's post. And then comes @Rob Fisher's very calm reply ????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first attempt at a Vape Video as promised!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## devdev

ROFL! ROFL! ROFL!

WORLDS BEST MUSIC SELECTION!

Where do I nominate this for an Oscar?

Top class Rob Fisher! Seriously, I laughed so loud my neighbours will complain

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> WORLDS BEST MUSIC SELECTION!
> 
> Where do I nominate this for an Oscar?
> 
> Top class Rob Fisher! Seriously, I laughed so loud my neighbours will complain



I guessed most people would understand the selection of music... we are in love!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Ok, so when are you ordering Erica's sister?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Ok, so when are you ordering Erica's sister?



I really want a Woodvil but I may just crack and pull the trigger on the copper vein Grand that's already in the shopping cart!


----------



## Andre

The bestest vape video ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

ROFL & LOL just don't cut it - this was F@# K@# "snaaks" I messed my nightcap all over the floor!

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

great vid rob


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 

That was superb! The music, the annotations - the timing - 
my word - simply brilliant!

Well done 

If there was a prize for the best post of the year, that would be right up there. With @CraftyZA's pay it forward video.

Your post shows that there is something about a video that one just can't capture with text and pictures......

Of course, the build up to the REO and seeing the Rob Fisher's adventures with all the other equipment makes the video all that more special. 

Cheers to Erica!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It takes quite a lot of time to make the video but was surprisingly easy once you get going... The entire video was shot on an iPhone 4S and edited with the software that comes with Windows!

The hardest part was trying to remember my YouTube password to get to upload the video! Well I couldn't remember it so I had to reset it and make a new one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Hahahahaha... brilliant video Rob!

Holy vapes Erica is hot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Awesome vid


----------



## devdev

Thread deviation - @Rob Fisher go download an application called Lastpass - it safely stores all your passwords in an encrypted vault for you, and works as a browser plugin. Works across multiple devices, and provided you remember the master vault password you are set. Costs about $1 a month. Been using it for 18 months and really makes life so much simpler


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Thread deviation - @Rob Fisher go download an application called Lastpass - it safely stores all your passwords in an encrypted vault for you, and works as a browser plugin. Works across multiple devices, and provided you remember the master vault password you are set. Costs about $1 a month. Been using it for 18 months and really makes life so much simpler



Great deviation @devdev and a helpful one... it's a major struggle and toil of note for me everyday with this password thingy! Thanks off to check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> go download an application called Lastpass



Thanks a million @devdev it works really well with Chrome... not sure how I coped before...


----------



## devdev

Awesome Rob! Glad you came right.

They have a sister product called X marks which synchronizes URL bookmarks across browsers and multiple machines ( and the cloud) but I don't think anyone uses bookmarks that much anymore.

Just don't forget your vault password, or we are all doomed


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> They have a sister product called X marks which synchronizes URL bookmarks across browsers and multiple machines ( and the cloud) but I don't think anyone uses bookmarks that much anymore.



I use Chrome's built in bookmark sync tool and it works great... on the rare occasions I do go into the office and fire up my PC I find my browser looks the same as my home PC with all it's new Vape URL's .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's now been just over three weeks since Erica arrived and there is little doubt that the REO was a great buy. I have learnt to Squonk properly as well as get the RM2 set right as well... added to that she now has a Cyclone by Vicious Ant on her instead of the Reomiser 2 and it is a lot more forgiving in the squonking dept...

Erica has a sister (Kiera) coming to join her shortly and is on route from the USA as we speak. She is a Woodvil 18490! I love wood and I have to say I'm a little more than excited about her arrival!

The REO has been a bit of a learning curve but now you couldn't pry it out of my hand... the quality of the vape is perfect! I'm not to sure where one goes from here... apart from to the Reosmods web site for another one! 

Currently on order and being built by Rob (at REO) at the moment is a Low Profile Copper Vein Grand with a custom made Brass Low Profile RM2 to match the Copper Vein!

So I would guess that you could call me a REO Fan if you like... or as we like to call ourselves... a Reonaut!

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

So that is 3 Reo's now Oom @Rob Fisher? Pretty soon you and @Matthee will own half the Reos in SA between you!!

P.S. Can we start calling you Oom Reo Rob yet, or too soon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> So that is 3 Reo's now Oom @Rob Fisher? Pretty soon you and @Matthee will own half the Reos in SA between you!!
> 
> P.S. Can we start calling you Oom Reo Rob yet, or too soon?



Yebo that will be 3... and you can call me Oom Reo Rob as soon as they arrive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Good to hear you are bonding with the REO and having a good vape

Now you need a name for the copper vein REO


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Good to hear you are bonding with the REO and having a good vape
> 
> Now you need a name for the copper vein REO



I think at this stage the front runner for naming is Amanda.


----------

